# Welches BMX?



## Beginner* (11. Februar 2004)

Hi ich will mit BMX anfangen!

Ich bin aber nur 1.50 groß (klein )
Was könntet ihr mir für ein BMX empfehlen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Flatpro (11. Februar 2004)

sorry, aber suchfunktion, töll hat erst kürzlich sonen thread aufgemacht.....
hat in etwa die gleichen maße, wie du....
mfg: david


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (11. Februar 2004)

Beginner* schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich will mit BMX anfangen!
> 
> Ich bin aber nur 1.50 groß (klein )
> Was könntet ihr mir für ein BMX empfehlen?
> ...



Größe ist zweitrangig,wenn du LEICHT bist könntest du eventuell n 18 Zöller fahren (nicht über 50 Kilo!)

Ansonsten n ganz kurzen Rahmen, eventuell n 19" 4 Seasons von wethepeople...
Die SuFu hilft weiter.

mfg,
Reik


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Februar 2004)

Schreib mal, wo du her kommst, dann können wir dir einen passenden Bike Shop in deiner Nähe raussuchen, wo du dich direkt beraten lassen kannst.

mfg,
Reik


----------



## Beginner* (12. Februar 2004)

Ich komm aus Ulm (Neu-Ulm)
Könnt ihr mir irgendein 18" Bike empfehlen?
Danke


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Februar 2004)

Beginner* schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir irgendein 18" Bike empfehlen?
> Danke



Ja, ich könnte dir eins empfehlen, ich hatte nämlich ein Rad von Hoffman-Bikes im Kopf was man von 18" bei Bedarf auch auf 20" umbauen kann, und dafür nur die Laufräder austauschen muss.

Jetzt seh ich gerade , das es in dem Laden, in dem ich es vermutet hätte gar nicht zu finden ist und ich mich erstmal eben weiter umgucken muss, wo es das hier in D gibt. (Falls es das hier gibt).

Ansonsten finde ich dieses
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=3400
Bike sehr schön, das könnte dir auch passen, guck dir mal den Link an !

mfg,
Reik


----------



## Beginner* (17. Februar 2004)

Wie findet ihr dieses Bike?
 Street/Ramp Nova TT 19'' WEthePEOPLE 
Ich glaube es wäre ganz gut für meine Größe


----------



## Bremerhavener© (17. Februar 2004)

Beginner* schrieb:
			
		

> Wie findet ihr dieses Bike?
> Street/Ramp Nova TT 19'' WEthePEOPLE
> Ich glaube es wäre ganz gut für meine Größe


Ja, das könnte gerade hinkommen ,ist aber etwas länger als das Bike, was ich oben verlinkt habe.
Schau nochmal nach einem Bike von Felt (Base heisst es glaube ich),
das ist noch einen Zacken kleiner !

mfg,
Reik


----------



## Beginner* (17. Februar 2004)

Meinst du das hier?
Base 20"
Pyre Rahmen in "Expert" Größe, 20" aber sehr kurz und flach, 18.5" TT, Gyro Stops | 1 1/8 Ahead Gabel | Felt Drop-Ten 1 1/8 Ahead Vorbau | WheelieBar in Expert Größe | 1teilige Kurbel, 165mm | 42T CD | Alex F303 Alu Felgenringe, 36H | Vorne und hinten 14mm Achsen | BaconStripe Sattel in Expert Größe | Hinten U-Brake | Pegs für 1 Seite (2Stk.) | SST ORYG Rotor 1 1/8" | überarbeitete Sattelklemme | Farben: chrom, blau | Größen: 20" Laufrad


----------



## Bremerhavener© (17. Februar 2004)

Beginner* schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du das hier?


jau...


----------



## Beginner* (3. März 2004)

Ist das Bike gut für Street une Ramp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaka-Checka (3. März 2004)

Beginner* schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm aus Ulm (Neu-Ulm)
> Könnt ihr mir irgendein 18" Bike empfehlen?
> Danke



hmm.. bmx shop mäßig siehts bei uns in ulm nicht sehr toll aus.. der radweg in neu-ulm hat halt n paar felt bmx räder anzubieten... aber die sind nicht so das wahre...

komm doch einfach mal in die reithalle und schwätz n bisl mit den locals... haben hier einige sehr gute bmxer die sich auch sicher mit dem material gut auskennen


----------



## Bremerhavener© (3. März 2004)

Beginner* schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Bike gut für Street une Ramp?


GUT ist kein Bike in der Preisklasse, aber du kannst damit Street & Ramp fahren, dafür ist es gedacht, ja.


----------



## Beginner* (12. März 2004)

könnt ihr mir sonst noch eins empfehlen?


----------



## Vitali (12. März 2004)

Sorry, aber das Eastern 9volt fährt sich scheissse...würd dir davon abraten 

WTP 4 Season


----------

